# Any Idea



## twoofakind (Jan 5, 2007)

I was in my dads shop over the weekend and was looking at his old lathe. It appears to be for bowls or larger objects, but I am not sure. It has the name DuaLathe on it. He passed away about a year and a half ago, so any information he had is now gone. My uncle said that my great uncle patented something for the lathe, but I cannot find any info. It has an outboard motor below the headstock, but it does not have a tailstock at all. Where the tailstock would go is where the tool rest is. I googled the name, but did not come up with anything. Has anybody heard of such a lathe as this?
Andy


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 5, 2007)

What is the name?


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 5, 2007)

On the side of the lathe it says DuaLathe with the D and the L in caps. I will try and take some pics of it. It is kind of a green color.
Andy


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 5, 2007)

You might want to hook up with Family Woodworking and put the question on the lathe thread. Lots of knowledgable folks there including a couple who restore old lathes as a second avocation.
http://familywoodworking.org/forums/index.php


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jan 5, 2007)

You sure that isn't DuoLathe? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&lr=&q=DuoLathe&btnG=Search


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 5, 2007)

There is also Duro Lathes. 

http://owwm.com/PhotoIndex/detail.asp?id=4614 

Photos always help. When in dobut, bring it home!!


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 5, 2007)

I will try and go by there with a camera tonight or in the morning and clean it up and take some pictures. It could be DuoLathe, but it is not a metal lathe. It has a motor on a shelf below the headstock with a belt in the back of the lathe. My dad used to turn big bowls and platters on it.
Andy


----------



## bob393 (Jan 6, 2007)

My info source is:    
http://www.owwm.com/


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 6, 2007)

I have pictures, but i cannot figure out how to attach them to this thread. Any ideas?
Andy


----------



## Ron Mc (Jan 6, 2007)

Are you doing a Quick reply? If so hit "Reply to topic" instead.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Ron. Here are some photos of the lathe. It is a DuaLathe and has a spindle on both sides of the headstock with assorted faceplates and toolrests. It is not bolted to the table and I can barely lift the tool rest end. The belt goes down through the table to the motor on a shelf below.
Andy




<br />



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## scottv (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by twoofakind_
> <br />I was in my dads shop over the weekend and was looking at his old lathe. It appears to be for bowls or larger objects, but I am not sure. It has the name DuaLathe on it. He passed away about a year and a half ago, so any information he had is now gone. My uncle said that my great uncle patented something for the lathe, but I cannot find any info. It has an outboard motor below the headstock, but it does not have a tailstock at all. Where the tailstock would go is where the tool rest is. I googled the name, but did not come up with anything. Has anybody heard of such a lathe as this?
> Andy


----------



## scottv (Jun 20, 2007)

Found this old post when looking for liks for the dualathe.

It's a metal spinning lathe.

But I suppose you could use it for turning bowls.
The tool rest was so that you could turn the mandrel that you would spin against - then switch to the pivot post and spoon the metal around the form.


----------



## scottv (Jun 20, 2007)

Some photos of one with the rest of the table and some of the mandrels and tools.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250132082610


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. I will go to the shop and see if I can find any of the other accessories that go with the lathe.
Andy


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 26, 2007)

Andy, whatever it is, it is a keeper. Check the speeds so you know what you have. But, for bowls, it looks great. And, I'm sure your dad will be happy knowning you are using it.


----------

